# Breaking glass in crash box



## Bgarrett74 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello,
We are coming up on a theater production that wants to use a crash box to create a live breaking glass sound effect. I realize this is not a great idea because of the safety issues. I was just curious if anyone has any good ideas to make this happen. Right now I have a wooden box with a screen on top that I will put wine bottles in to create the glass breaking sound by dropping the box or just shaking the box. The show runs for two weekends and a full week of tech, so I have to make sure the sound continues to sound the same throughout the run. Any ideas would be great. 
Thanks,
BG


----------



## Joshualangman (Feb 18, 2014)

Your better bet is to build a wooden box with lots of metal things sticking out of the sides in different directions, and then drop a mix of glass and metallic objects into the top of the box so that they clatter as they cascade down around the protrusions.


----------



## MarshallPope (Feb 18, 2014)

I would suggest using broken ceramic plates rather than glass. The shards are a bit less nasty and the slightly denser sound still reads as glass while carrying better. I've had good luck with just a tall cardboard box full of these pieces and I think a large rock dropped from about a foot.


----------

